# Choose: More Attractive "or" More Intelligent...???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If you could press a button and receive either good looks "or" intelligence, which would you choose.

Think before you press the button............:icecream:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, that's easy. Intelligence. My head will turn at a pretty face or a tall feller, but he can't hold my interest unless he's got the brains and kind temperament I seek.

Usually the brains become evident fairly quickly. The kind temperament? That takes time to discern. Been fooled a time or two.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF that's it. And Theres no way I can have both, then Intelligence


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

That is one of the painful pleasures of life.......choosing. But, wanting both...having to let one thing go, so as to be able to grasp another....and generally not blissfully satisfied with what we have, and tormented by our unfilled wants and desires.......:icecream:




FarmboyBill said:


> IF that's it. And Theres no way I can have both, then Intelligence


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought Ron White gave a very convincing dissertation on that subject already?

You can always change your looks..........but stupid is for - ev - ah!

LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> If you could press a button and receive either good looks "or" intelligence, which would you choose.
> 
> Think before you press the button............:icecream:


Intelligence.

Someone who is intelligent, may not look like a Chip n Dale, but someone who is intelligent knows the benefits of staying in shape, eating right, not being a drunk/drug addict. 
They are intelligent enough to know that things like 'social media, porn, obsessive screen watching' is not good for the mental health, or the health of a relationship.

Don't read me wrong; Yes, I would only have someone smarter than myself (in some areas, that's not too hard lol) but they can't be all book smarts and dumb as a rock in 'life skills'.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

I think intelligence. There's something really attractive about it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Song comes to mind. (Didja ever have to make up your mind)


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd pick good looks. I have intelligence, but the last time I saw good looks, it was heading west in cloud of dust in the far, far distance.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Neither. I choose the caregiver.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I presume this question was posed to the ladies... Who can actually have a choice... Men are simply stuck with the choice between good looks or better looks,,,, and don't even go there looks! :walk:


----------



## Matthew_70 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> If you could press a button and receive either good looks "or" intelligence, which would you choose.
> 
> Think before you press the button............:icecream:


I used to say this.... When I'm 90 and sitting in my kitchen chair waiting for my froot loops to soggy up so that I gum 'em down, that 90 year old across from me is going to be beautiful no matter what others think. But if she's dumb as a rock....


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I presume this question was posed to the ladies... Who can actually have a choice... Men are simply stuck with the choice between good looks or better looks,,,, and don't even go there looks! :walk:


I would disagree with that.

I met a woman who has two PhDs and could have had a third except the school didn't think a woman should have three. She's definitely not an educated idiot. 

She had her own clinic as a nurse practitioner, taught at the graduate level and did many other things I'm not aware of along the way besides raising four kids. She has a host of life skills along with being an artist and a poet.

Add to that a spiritual side that came out of surviving a Japanese concentration camp and she's easy on the eyes. 

I'll take intelligence every time for obvious reasons.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Good looks or intelligence are ugly if they don't come with a kind heart.

I crave brains and intelligent conversation with good natured people.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Darren said:


> I would disagree with that.
> 
> I met a woman who has two PhDs and could have had a third except the school didn't think a woman should have three. She's definitely not an educated idiot.
> 
> ...


I have known several who hold numerous degrees in various feilds of study that would be trapped in a phone booth with two doors. A degree merely proves that one has the patience required to sit and listen to some other eddycated idiot drone on about something they have heard from other eddycated idiots. I measure intelligence by what a person can do and accomplish with whatever information they possess, like being able to figure out which of the two doors on that phone booth to exit from.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

kwym YH! education does not equate intelligence. I have a couple friends . professors from the university across the water. my heavens they don't have a particle of practicle sense. very loving kind people though. give ya the shirt off their back!

some would say I chose neither intelligence or looks in my first husband. course I'm no Einstein myself! he probably had grade 7 or 8 and needed a bag over his head to take him anywhere. but what a man! good provider and treated me like a queen. and to me he was handsome.I wouldn't have traded him for anyone. ~Georgia


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've always been attracted to extremely intelligent women. I'm thinking on flipping.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

My son showed me this clip. Meh...could be, it was just stage fright. But I get the feeling it wasn't. 

[YOUTUBE]WALIARHHLII[/YOUTUBE]

So, yeah. Intelligence trumps looks...with an explanation.
Looks are a factor in their own right. I wouldn't be interested in a romantic relationship with a woman who I'd have a hard time looking at; or I wasn't attracted to physically. But, the sensible part of intelligence is what is most attractive to me. I'd rather use the term 'earth sense' instead of common sense, though. It describes to me those qualities that are inherent, sorta like coming from nature. As in common sense, with added value.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Darren said:


> I would disagree with that.
> 
> I met a woman who has two PhDs and could have had a third except the school didn't think a woman should have three. *She's definitely not an educated idiot.
> 
> ...





Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have known several who hold numerous degrees in various feilds of study that would be trapped in a phone booth with two doors. A degree merely proves that one has the patience required to sit and listen to some other eddycated idiot drone on about something they have heard from other eddycated idiots. I measure intelligence by what a person can do and accomplish with whatever information they possess, like being able to figure out which of the two doors on that phone booth to exit from.


I think most people already know that the 'intelligence' part of the comparison is a broad brush, generic descriptor. That the whole of intelligence is made up of _different,_ and additive, aspects. Probably, most took it for granted that it was simply used as a counterpoint to 'attractive'. After all, no one took issue with the word attractive. And, I dare say, as a descriptive term, it's more ambiguous than intelligence.

It's funny though. Kind of ironic that someone who made a point of doing a little finger waggling the other day, at some members who were disagreeing with each other, would choose to continue a bit of back and forth which, for his part, included slurs that might possibly inflame others. 

What?... Did you have your Mod hat off for this one YH? I couldn't tell. Or, maybe you missed part of Darren's post. I bolded it just for you... you know, just in case your eyes aren't what they used to be.

Here's a thought. Maybe when the mods around here choose to act in that capacity, they ought to put their text in another color; like red, for instance. Then, when they're simply posting like regular members --you know, opinionated, sometimes narrow minded, and even occasionally downright bigoted-- it could be black like all the rest of us use.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's a bit hard on YH. I mean he's only speaking to what he has seen over the years same as I have . on the other hand I agree with Darren also. I have 3 brothers who have many degrees but are very capable. nothing they can't turn their hand at. course my father raised them. ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

There are a lot of ways one can choose to speak their mind. For almost anything you want to say, it doesn't take an 'educated idiot' to be aware of this, or to choose an alternative which displays a modicum of tact.

I don't condone the practice of wholesale bashing, whether obvious or implied, of a group of people or anyone who isn't in a position to defend themselves. That includes the people who don't happen to find themselves on the _en vogue_, PC watch-list, as it were. 

Also, IMO it ought to be a prerequisite for anyone who's a mod to do more than simply pay lip service to 'Be Nice'. Again IMO, they should have not only displayed their wholehearted belief in this particular forum philosophy before becoming a mod, they should be doubly cognizant of it after.

As to someone stating their opinion based upon their experience, I'm all for it. Yet, I'll still point to my first paragraph. Now, in the interest of fairness, I'm willing to accept the possible explanation that 'Be Nice' has been tossed, in favor of some marketing dept. idea that an atmosphere of contention and drama gets more hits, so out with the 'helpful and friendly' and let the games begin. FWIW, that could very well explain the continuing disenfranchisement of members that is still going on; regardless of the large membership numbers which are, likely, by and large populated by many who never come here anymore.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Oooh, a dichotomy! Thanks for making me realize that once again, chances are the perfect special someone probably doesn't exist.  

But in all seriousness, I'm not sure it can work that way. I have to respect your mind AND be attracted to you in an overall sense including physically . Oftentimes I find the way you behave/interact with others is most important. Classically handsome only gets you so far, as does classically intelligent. 

At this point I'm leaning towards finding an intelligent person. That often excludes the lifestyle I want to pursue, I'm finding - at least with my age group (I'm 25, so I'm looking my age or older). I like growing, raising, preserving my own food even though I'm educated and proficient in modern farming, medicine, healthcare etc. I'm highly educated and a true scientist at heart - love learning for the sake of learning, and critical of sources, bias, etc. I'm attracted to men with mechanical/practical skills. You don't have to have the same type of intelligence by any means, I get enough of that with my cohorts/coworkers.  I'm intelligent in some respects, and totally ignorant in others. Just don't be intimidated when I want to explore your opinions, knowledge etc. I value learning. Me questioning you means I'm learning no matter if you're wrong or right. I value truth, at my expense or anyone else's, and generally without judgement - so question me as I question you.  Don't take it to heart, let's just learn.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> I think most people already know that the 'intelligence' part of the comparison is a broad brush, generic descriptor. That the whole of intelligence is made up of _different,_ and additive, aspects. Probably, most took it for granted that it was simply used as a counterpoint to 'attractive'. After all, no one took issue with the word attractive. And, I dare say, as a descriptive term, it's more ambiguous than intelligence.
> 
> It's funny though. Kind of ironic that someone who made a point of doing a little finger waggling the other day, at some members who were disagreeing with each other, would choose to continue a bit of back and forth which, for his part, included slurs that might possibly inflame others.
> 
> ...


I posted in all black... Just like everyone else and for what it's worth I don't wear a hat of any flavor. My moderation efforts are limited to CF. I do my best to be civil and polite in all my posts throughout the forums and have always urged others to do the same. I also never said having a great education was a bad thing, just that having degrees upon ones wall does not necessarily mean they are anymore intelligent than the next feller. I am sure you are aware that half of all doctors, lawyers etc graduated in the bottom 50 percentile of their class.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have known several who hold numerous degrees in various feilds of study that would be trapped in a phone booth with two doors. *A degree merely proves that one has the patience required to sit and listen to some other eddycated idiot drone on about something they have heard from other eddycated idiots.* I measure intelligence by what a person can do and accomplish with whatever information they possess, like being able to figure out which of the two doors on that phone booth to exit from.


At a minimum, the whole of the bolded sentence implies disdain for an entire class of people due to your use of folksy, colloquial phrasing, as well as the obvious generalization. In other words, once you made a generalization, you included all people with degrees in your obvious contempt for educated idiots. Albeit, it's a class which would likely agree that there _are_ members of their demographic who fit the underlined label; _if_ one were to separate that label from the whole group. You didn't.

Words are powerful things. Regardless of the distinction in your own mind, vis-a-vis educated idiots as opposed to all degree holders, it's a risky assumption to make, thinking that anyone reading your 'text only' thoughts will know your true meaning.

Please look below?...specifically at the bolded part. You may truly feel this way. I feel it's only fair to accept that it's entirely possible that the distinction between the two was in _your_ thoughts when you posted. But, you definitely did not say that anywhere in the quote _above_. I concede that if you had the advantages of inflection and body language to help you express any contrast between the whole group and the sub group, there probably wouldn't have been a question as to your intent. But, this is the internet, and you don't. 



Yvonne's hubby said:


> I posted in all black... Just like everyone else and for what it's worth I don't wear a hat of any flavor. My moderation efforts are limited to CF. I do my best to be civil and polite in all my posts throughout the forums and have always urged others to do the same.* I also never said having a great education was a bad thing, just that having degrees upon ones wall does not necessarily mean they are anymore intelligent than the next feller. *I am sure you are aware that half of all doctors, lawyers etc graduated in the bottom 50 percentile of their class.


Semantics is an annoying enough topic to debate in person; even when done with family or friends who know you and your history very well. With this medium(the internet), IMO, a post read by others carries with it an obligation for the _poster_ to practice reasonable, due diligence in order to be aware of any undesired inferences. If one truly wishes to foster an online environment in which conversations -even disagreements- can be conducted with civility, I believe this is a non-negotiable absolute. And, the all too often used ploy of plausible deniability, thought to be acceptable because a poster only, obliquely implied something isn't that hard to identify.

As to your above references to your character, possibly included in an effort to strengthen your position by calling attention to your credibility, I feel they're extraneous and of little import in this particular dialogue. I've read many posts by you that lead me to agree that, in general, you're level-headed, civil, and gentlemanly in your own way. That, however, doesn't change my feelings concerning this specific back and forth. Although, in point of fact, that history was the deciding factor in my giving you any kind of benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> At a minimum, the whole of the bolded sentence implies disdain for an entire class of people due to your use of folksy, colloquial phrasing, as well as the obvious generalization. In other words, once you made a generalization, you included all people with degrees in your obvious contempt for educated idiots. Albeit, it's a class which would likely agree that there _are_ members of their demographic who fit the underlined label; _if_ one were to separate that label from the whole group. You didn't.
> 
> Words are powerful things. Regardless of the distinction in your own mind, vis-a-vis educated idiots as opposed to all degree holders, it's a risky assumption to make, thinking that anyone reading your 'text only' thoughts will know your true meaning.
> 
> ...


you are correct about words being powerful. I have no control over the ones others choose to interject into my posts. No where in my posts did I say anything about all degree holders being educated idiots, nor did I imply such. (Those are your words, not mine) As a matter of fact I recall separating that particular group (educated idiots) from intelligent people.... Something about the ability to use whatever knowledge one has in productive ways.... Such as being able to figure out which of two doors to use to extricate themselves from a phone booth. I am sorry you insist upon inferring meanings to my words that were not implied.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

....................sigh :facepalm:


----------

